# [SOLVED] Alienware M14x FPS Drop



## florielora (Oct 22, 2011)

I recently got a new Alienware m14x about a week ago. So far I love it and there haven't been many issues. 

Normally in WoW for example on full settings i'm getting 40 FPS yesterday I randomly started noticing my Frames are staying at 17 - 19 and not changing. I haven't made any changes.

Same with SC2, even running on all LOW settings I get intense frame rate lag.

I already ran 2 virus scans and they came back with no results.

The only thing I could possibly think of is that I took it to school yesterday and the bus ride is kind of bumpy. The laptop was on the seat with me inside a heavy duty padded secure laptop bag though :\

The specs are:

Intel Core i7-2670QM 
8GB RAM
Nvidia GeForce GT 555m

Any help is appreciated, thank you very much!


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Alienware M14x FPS Drop*

task manager > performance and processes , 

see what is lagging there atm ? 

maybe turn off v sync on your gpu software


edit :


and check your temperatures , maybe its throttling?

i7's known to be epic heaters


----------



## eelin88 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Alienware M14x FPS Drop*

i need help too


----------



## florielora (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Alienware M14x FPS Drop*

I figured out the problem. If your using an Nvidia Graphics card they run on something called Optimus. Meaning that while your not in a video game it will be using the "Nvidia Family Graphics Card" and while in specified games use your good video card. To signify which games run the good video card do this.

> Right click your desktop and click Nvidia Control Panel
> Under the 3D Settings click on "Manage 3D Settings"
> Click on the Program Settings bar
> Under there there should be a drop down window of which games by default activate the video card
> Click "Add" and then search for the executable

From there on it should be good  

Hope this helps!!


----------

